# Accurate table saw needed



## Landiman (21 Aug 2021)

Hi Guys, I am looking to draw upon your experience. I have a small very full workshop in Northern Ireland 26’x16’. I am looking to upgrade my table saw from a bosch site saw and also get a planer / thicknesser. I am looking for a reliable sturdy machine to accurately rip and crosscut but also to be able to process 8x4 sheets safely for my son. Living in Northern Ireland I have no direct access to the large suppliers where I would be able to get a look at the machines and of course the brexit + COVID situations has not made it any easier. 
(I know that to get a decent machine in I am going to have to do some serious painful housekeeping to make space)
Any advice or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheTiddles (21 Aug 2021)

Just how much 8x4 work are you doing? A good set of trestles and a rail saw will do a good job of that, a table saw made for 8x4 will not fit in your space even if you took everything else out I think


----------



## Jameshow (21 Aug 2021)

You will need to loose the mft table in the middle. 

I don't know if Laguna Nick supplies to NI but that would be a top choice for me. (No connection) 

Also do you have 415v and are you wanting new rather than refurbished old - Deema your man in that respect. 

Cheers James


----------



## recipio (21 Aug 2021)

I doubt you will get a sliding table saw in there but good luck, Look for a table saw that has a fold down table on the right - at least it won't be taking up space in between processing sheet goods.


----------



## Sideways (21 Aug 2021)

Trying to manoeuvre 8x4 sheets over a table saw in a small space is too risky for my liking. I'm with Aidan that a tracksaw is your answer to that.

A good tablesaw is still a must have tool for all the follow on work once you have the boards at a manageable size.

Look up the dimensions of the Wadkin AGS 10 and 12 saws. If you have room, a properly refurbished AGS is a saw that will last a(nother) lifetime.. 
The rise/fall and tilt mechanisms are very strong and easy to use. They use a acme style screw + cast iron rack design that stays where it's set.
You will be able to get a saw built with a 3 phase motor or a single phase so it doesn't matter what power you have to your shop.

Let us know what sort of work your son does, If it's something unusual then that will influence the advice.


----------



## artie (21 Aug 2021)

My "shap" is a little bigger than yours, I use a table saw to rip sheet goods, but for 21 years I been trying to figure a permanent set up so I can cross cut them. 
So far a track saw is the best I can come up with.


----------



## Spectric (21 Aug 2021)

Sideways said:


> Trying to manoeuvre 8x4 sheets over a table saw in a small space is too risky for my liking. I'm with Aidan that a tracksaw is your answer to that.


Yes not really safe unless you have the space for a decent industrial saw that can easily accomodate full sheets. I used to struggle with half sheets on my table saw, used circular saw and straight edge for quiet a while but got converted to tracksaw on these forums and yes wish I did it sooner, the Makita is decent and does not cost the earth.


----------



## Noel (21 Aug 2021)

Stock is indeed a big issue with most of the dealers.
As mentioned @Nick Laguna UK can advise on Laguna stock. Woodshop is probably nearest dealer but I think they specialise in lathes/turning etc
Otherwise McBrides in Mallusk _usually_ have a good range of machinery.


----------



## murphy (22 Aug 2021)

Cutting 8x4 on a table saw is too risky without an extra pair of hands, it also needs 8 feet in front and 8 feet behind the saw, track saw is better or if you can afford it get one of these Safety Speed C4 Panel Saw


----------



## artie (22 Aug 2021)

I considered doing something like this at one time but chickened out.

Build Your Own Sliding Carriage Panel Saw - YouTube


----------



## Kimbo (22 Aug 2021)

Hey Landiman, I'd go rail saw and use a Mafell set up, you will not regret it. The other option is to enlarge your workspace if that's possible. 
I have a Sheppach 305mm table saw, afraid there are better saws out there. I would never recommend it for handling 2.4mx1.2m sheets.


----------



## artie (22 Aug 2021)

murphy said:


> Cutting 8x4 on a table saw is too risky without an extra pair of hands,


It depends on the saw and support. I rip 8 by 4 plywood and osb regularly.


----------



## murphy (22 Aug 2021)

Yes I agree, but you also need a lot of room around the saw, and it does not look like he has that much room that is why a wall panel saw is better 


artie said:


> It depends on the saw and support. I rip 8 by 4 plywood and osb regularly.


----------



## artie (22 Aug 2021)

murphy said:


> Yes I agree, but you also need a lot of room around the saw, and it does not look like he has that much room that is why a wall panel saw is better


At one point I was checking out panel saws, but I realised that I would still need a table saw for other stuff, so settled on table saw + track saw which can be tucked away with minimal loss of space.

Heaven would be enough room to cross cut 8 by 4s.


----------



## Inspector (23 Aug 2021)

In my last house the shop was in the basement. Roughly 34’ long ( minus the washer and dryer) and averaged 14’ wide with a side bedroom that had most of my hardwood and a freezer. In practice it was about 10 or so feet wide because of shelves and parked machines along the wall. I had a full sized cast iron topped table saw with 52” fence on casters in there. I cut everything with it with the exception of using a circular saw to rough cut a 10’ to 14’ board in two or three. I would make some cross cuts and then spin it 90 to make the rips. All plywood was cut on it only, again turning the saw to cut across or lengthwise as needed. I’d pull the workbench to it to support the wood coming off the end of the saw. There were many occasions when I climbed over the saw (turned off of course) to get stuff from the other side.  At no time did anything I cut ever get close to being dangerous. It was just inconvenient and took a little extra time but not a lot. Put everything on wheels, you can make it work.

Pete


----------



## Landiman (23 Aug 2021)

Hi Guys, many thanks for the benefit of your experience. It looks like a good table saw for myself and a wall mounted one for ripping my sons 8x4 MDF. We are in the process of building him his own workshop so he can dedicate wall space to it from the start. Any recommendations on table saws?


----------



## Landiman (23 Aug 2021)

Sideways said:


> Trying to manoeuvre 8x4 sheets over a table saw in a small space is too risky for my liking. I'm with Aidan that a tracksaw is your answer to that.
> 
> A good tablesaw is still a must have tool for all the follow on work once you have the boards at a manageable size.
> 
> ...


Hi Sideways I will have a look at the Wadkin For my own use. My son is laser cutting so it is ripping up sheets of MDF and acrylic. He is just able to keep going despite the price of materials having more than tripled along with the increased postal costs. 
At present we are cutting it on top of my workbench using a home made jig which takes up al lot of space and is constantly getting in my way.


----------



## gmgmgm (23 Aug 2021)

Landiman, I have a large 3ph table saw, but don't quite have 8ft around the table saw in all directions. More than half the time I use my track saw for cutting down 8x4 sheets as it's so much easier for individual cuts.

A wall saw (panel saw I presume) is pretty rare in a domestic workshop. I assume your son is doing a LOT of repetitive cuts on a lot of 8x4, otherwise a track saw might be much more flexible (and space saving).

If you are going through that much 8x4 you'll need solid flat storage for the sheets as well.


----------



## Pineapple (23 Aug 2021)

I have a Planer-Thicknesser. The Planer works Fine - But - The thicknesser feature has the problem that the outfeed-height changes every time I adjust the thickness-setting.....This Always Causes "SNIPE" - - - I Strongly recommend that you buy a Dedicated Thicknesser, which will then allow you to Make an outfeed table which is Permanently Set up Correctly.
You can find room for a Dedicated Planer System too - if you build a "FLIP-TOP-BENCH" 
These Links will help you to undestand what I mean....
( Believe me - Snipe is a Serious Pain in the Workshop ! )


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%22Snipe%22+on+a+thicknesser


 = a Convertible Flip-Top-Bench.


----------



## Landiman (23 Aug 2021)

gmgmgm said:


> Landiman, I have a large 3ph table saw, but don't quite have 8ft around the table saw in all directions. More than half the time I use my track saw for cutting down 8x4 sheets as it's so much easier for individual cuts.
> 
> A wall saw (panel saw I presume) is pretty rare in a domestic workshop. I assume your son is doing a LOT of repetitive cuts on a lot of 8x4, otherwise a track saw might be much more flexible (and space saving).
> 
> If you are going through that much 8x4 you'll need solid flat storage for the sheets as well.


Just had the conversation with my son based on the advice I have been receiving from you guys. We are building him a new dedicated workshop for his machines and to include a spray bay. Our original plan was to use the space he is now in 18’x24’ solely for material storage but there is sufficient room for a wall mounted saw or table track saw setup depending on his budget. Many thanks for your comments and advice.


----------



## Louie10 (23 Aug 2021)

Hi pal, I am based in Northern Ireland also. I am a cabinet maker and have about 30years in the industry, if I was to offer you advice then it would be the rail saw, it's my go to saw when i wish to dimension full sheets, it's safer, and can be very accurate. I am blessed to have a 3HP Laguna 3 cabiney saw which takes care of really most of the rest of the sheet. Save your pennies buddy and get a good rail saw with ideally 2.8 metre single rail, yes it's expensive but then so is your fingers eyes and health. When I started building my tools I filled every space, not good, have a long look at your workshop and layout, sell all the tools you don't use, give priority to a large flat torsion box assemble table, if possible try and site it central in the shop and allow room around, this will make a great safer central area for resizing sheet stock. All the best regards Louie


----------



## Istrickl (23 Aug 2021)

Have a look at js koubou on YouTube for making a wall mounted panel saw. Commercial ones are not cheap. 

I have a planer/thicknesser and it's absolutely fine - no snipe. It's a metabo 3 phase (on wheels). Only thing is, it could do with longer planer beds.


----------

